# RR: 17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Busch Quartet	(1936)










2.	Végh Quartet	(1974)










3.	Takács Quartet	(2004)










4.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1989)










5.	Quartetto Italiano	(1969)










6.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1960)










7.	Yale Quartet	(1971)










8.	Smetana Quartet	(1971)










9.	Lindsay String Quartet	(1984)










10.	Budapest String Quartet	(1942)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Busch Quartet	(1936)
2.	Végh Quartet	(1974)
3.	Takács Quartet	(2004)
4.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1989)
5.	Quartetto Italiano	(1969)
6.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1960)
7.	Yale Quartet	(1971)
8.	Smetana Quartet	(1971)
9.	Lindsay String Quartet	(1984)
10.	Budapest String Quartet	(1942)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

